# Engine clanking sound?!



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

I have been having engine clanking noise for over a year on my 08 Toyota Highlander. The noise is heard sometimes when I accelerate it. But I hear same noise on newer cars too such as rav4, newer camry (might 14-15) . I found out if I put unleaded 93 instead of only regular noise goes off. What could be the reason? Does anyone have same problem?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HHL said:


> I have been having engine clanking noise for over a year on my 08 Toyota Highlander. The noise is heard sometimes when I accelerate it. But I hear same noise on newer cars too such as rav4, newer camry (might 14-15) . I found out if I put unleaded 93 instead of only regular noise goes off. What could be the reason? Does anyone have same problem?


Not enough information here to really know.
What's mileage on truck ?
You have been driving a year like that ?. Clanking or clunking ?
From your description the engine makes the noise on lowee octane gas. Perhaps your timing or ignition timing is off.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for reply. Mileage almost 200k, but noise only sometimes when I accelerate usually to up hill. When put 93 it doesn't sound. So if timing has an issue what would be the work on this situation?
Thank you again


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

HHL said:


> I have been having engine clanking noise for over a year on my 08 Toyota Highlander. The noise is heard sometimes when I accelerate it. But I hear same noise on newer cars too such as rav4, newer camry (might 14-15) . I found out if I put unleaded 93 instead of only regular noise goes off. What could be the reason? Does anyone have same problem?


Any codes? Are you 100% sure it's the engine? Exactly where in the engine? Can you make a video of the noise?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HHL said:


> Thanks for reply. Mileage almost 200k, but noise only sometimes when I accelerate usually to up hill. When put 93 it doesn't sound. So if timing has an issue what would be the work on this situation?
> Thank you again


Timing belt should be changed every 100,000 miles. Change it.
Set ignition timing,with timing light. Change plugs,wires.change ignition rotor,cap( may have carbon trace buildup) High mileage engines can't afford improper timing. Puts strain on old computers.
The problem disappearing with higher octane gas may indicate pre ignition caused by improper ignition timing. I've seen a Chrysler mini van with timing belt 180° off. The computer kept it running . catalytic converter melted the carpet inside the van ,then a backfire blew the muffler off. Those computers can keep a car running under ridiculous circumstances .


----------



## Coaststarlight (Jul 23, 2016)

Does your car require Premium? Octane as the cause of knock or no knock condition I'd say check spark plugs, unless 91 or better octane is what your motor specifically requires

Also, milage alone won't just kill the plugs, we're they the right ones to begin with and who installed them, there's a heat range on spark plugs, even if they fit they may not be proper, if who ever installedthem last just threw what fit in there they wouldn't show any abnormal operation until they started to age some


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coaststarlight said:


> Does your car require Premium? Octane as the cause of knock or no knock condition I'd say check spark plugs, unless 91 or better octane is what your motor specifically requires
> 
> Also, milage alone won't just kill the plugs, we're they the right ones to begin with and who installed them, there's a heat range on spark plugs, even if they fit they may not be proper, if who ever installedthem last just threw what fit in there they wouldn't show any abnormal operation until they started to age some


Setting the gap ,the spark gap on plugs is essential.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Timing belt should be changed every 100,000 miles. Change it.
> Set ignition timing,with timing light. Change plugs,wires.change ignition rotor,cap( may have carbon trace buildup) High mileage engines can't afford improper timing. Puts strain on old computers.
> The problem disappearing with higher octane gas may indicate pre ignition caused by improper ignition timing. I've seen a Chrysler mini van with timing belt 180° off. The computer kept it running . catalytic converter melted the carpet inside the van ,then a backfire blew the muffler off. Those computers can keep a car running under ridiculous circumstances .


I'd rule out the timing belt, since both the inline 4 and V6 Highlanders from that generation (UX40) are chain-driven engines.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd start with either changing the spark plugs or changing the oil with a different viscosity, if the vehicle is being rode harder than normal. (aka Uber)


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

Coaststarlight said:


> Does your car require Premium? Octane as the cause of knock or no knock condition I'd say check spark plugs, unless 91 or better octane is what your motor specifically requires
> 
> Also, milage alone won't just kill the plugs, we're they the right ones to begin with and who installed them, there's a heat range on spark plugs, even if they fit they may not be proper, if who ever installedthem last just threw what fit in there they wouldn't show any abnormal operation until they started to age some


Thanks for reply. It requires just regular that was on its manual from Toyota. Knock that is the word I am trying to use at the beginning. If I use 89 or higher, the noise goes off. So as you advised, I will try to check spark plugs then


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

EX_ said:


> I'd rule out the timing belt, since both the inline 4 and V6 Highlanders from that generation (UX40) are chain-driven engines.


Mine has belts, I don't think first owner changed it. Changing timing belt sounds expensive and not easy work to do? I had 00 Camry, and I changed timing belt and water pump myself with Youtube. That was not difficult at all if it is very similar ?


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Any codes? Are you 100% sure it's the engine? Exactly where in the engine? Can you make a video of the noise?


Thanks for reply. I have not take it to the mechanic. I think it is common noise especially for Toyota cars. Because I heard same noise from newer Toyota cars like Prius, Rav4 and Camry. So I am not 100 percent sure. Knoking sound is the idea that I wanted to say. It sounds from engine, but sounds not always. I will make a video for it ASAP.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

HHL said:


> Mine has belts, I don't think first owner changed it. Changing timing belt sounds expensive and not easy work to do? I had 00 Camry, and I changed timing belt and water pump myself with Youtube. That was not difficult at all if it is very similar ?


You're referring to the serpentine belt which simultaneously runs the alternator, water pump, power steering, A/C, etc. It is also completely different from the timing belt/chain, which is indeed a vital component that keeps the camshaft valves synchronized so they don't slap the pistons and prevent catastrophic failure of the engine; especially if its an 'interference' type.

A serpentine belt is a required maintenance part that can cost between $20-$90, but won't destroy an engine when it eventually breaks. But you'll just end up stranded with loss of power steering, and overheating issues.

You can confirm if your vehicle does utilize a timing belt with this helpful PDF catalog for recent makes/models: *https://www.gates.com/~/media/files...tomotive/timingbeltreplacementguide.pdf?la=en* BTW, the hybrid Highlander uses a 3.3L V6 which _is_ fitted with a timing belt.

In any case, the only thing we actually know is that it's an 2008 Toyota Highlander, and that it's making a unsatisfactory clanking sound. Do you know which trim/engine configuration you have? Also take into account that if it's a 4-cylinder they are typically less refined in overall noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) compared to larger engines. Either way, your car might be operating normally.

Diagnose and start small with logical and affordable repairs/fixes (spark plugs, oil) and gradually work up if those don't solve the problem.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Sounds like the timing chain. I had a 2000 Nissan Maxima that would rattle every so often under acceleration. Come to find out a lot of people were experiencing that issue, but I drove the thing for 237K miles an it never caused any problems.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

HHL said:


> Thanks for reply. I have not take it to the mechanic. I think it is common noise especially for Toyota cars. Because I heard same noise from newer Toyota cars like Prius, Rav4 and Camry. So I am not 100 percent sure. Knoking sound is the idea that I wanted to say. It sounds from engine, but sounds not always. I will make a video for it ASAP.


Knocking type noise is never normal. Especially when you're accelerating. Something is causing that. I'd get that to a mechanic asap before any major goes wrong. It's just not easy to diagnose noise over the internet. It can be anything.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

I am still trying to make an video of this, but cannot hear usually. It seems like I described word wrong after some findings. So PINGING describes my car noise. How about pinging, and how much difference betweem pinging, clank or knocking. Can the reasons be similiar?
I asked it on toyota Natiom forum. Someone recommended me to change spark plugs, antifreeze, thermostat, radiator cap. What do you think?
Thank you for your time


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Plugs and wires. Might as well do O2 sensor while you're at it, fuel filter, air filter. And stop ignoring your vehicles maintenance needs. Driving it like that for a year might have made a lot of things a lot worse and you may have other problems further down the road because you ignored it for that long.

Just so you know that pinging sound is actually the piston vibrating in the cylinder or the cylinder head itself vibrating because of the explosion happening too soon when the fuel is ignited.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

So is it not okay that since I use higher octane gas, it does not make any sound?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HHL said:


> So is it not okay that since I use higher octane gas, it does not make any sound?


It's timing. If octane makes it go away . you have 3° -8 degree pre ignition detonation.
Set the ignition timing with timing light. Basic old school tune up. New pcv,new plugs new wires,rotate ignition into SPECIFICATION timing using timing light. #1 cylinder top dead center when light flashes. Got to line up crank with hei timing on ignition distributor. Your kind of mileage,I would change the timing belt. Slippage could have misaligned your crank slightly. Valve timing can also affect ignition.( oxygen to spark/ fuel ratio) do you have S.O.H.C.,or D.O.H.C. ? Run a couple of bottles of fuel injector cleaner through to make sure you're not running lean due to clogged injector. Too lean will burn piston.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It's timing. If octane makes it go away . you have 3° -8 degree pre ignition detonation.
> Set the ignition timing with timing light. Basic old school tune up. New pcv,new plugs new wires,rotate ignition into SPECIFICATION timing using timing light. #1 cylinder top dead center when light flashes. Got to line up crank with hei timing on ignition distributor. Your kind of mileage,I would change the timing belt. Slippage could have misaligned your crank slightly. Valve timing can also affect ignition.( oxygen to spark/ fuel ratio) do you have S.O.H.C.,or D.O.H.C. ? Run a couple of bottles of fuel injector cleaner through to make sure you're not running lean due to clogged injector. Too lean will burn piston.


I appreciate that your reply and time. I don't know much about the noise, but it is for sure that I really need to change timing belt. I asked some places, they were saying $1200...


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Any codes? Are you 100% sure it's the engine? Exactly where in the engine? Can you make a video of the noise?


I have just made an video, but how can I show it to you folks?


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

Here I made an video. Please watch it and help me to diagnose it. Thank you


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Almost sounds like the valves in the head are going bad or the exhaust is rattling but its hard to tell with the short video. 
Does it happen when you lightly rev up the engine? Have you checked your oil level?


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

TBone said:


> Almost sounds like the valves in the head are going bad or the exhaust is rattling but its hard to tell with the short video.
> Does it happen when you lightly rev up the engine? Have you checked your oil level?


I check oil regularly, it sounds when I only accelerate and doesn't sound usually. If I use higher octane gas, it goes away...  I don't think it is exhaust realted issue


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Examine your spark plugs. I had one crack after I washed the motor and it caused noise under load.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

TBone said:


> Examine your spark plugs. I had one crack after I washed the motor and it caused noise under load.


Thank you for your time.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

TBone said:


> Almost sounds like the valves in the head are going bad or the exhaust is rattling but its hard to tell with the short video.
> Does it happen when you lightly rev up the engine? Have you checked your oil level?


I am just thinking it is like my motorcycle's noise that I tightened the valves, but not sure it is way to make it quite or fix it...


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Could also be timing chain related like it stretching or a tensioner failing. You may have a belt though. I'm not familiar with the engine. 
You may be able to open the oil cap and check the tension on the chain with your finger. 
Could even be a bearing failure on a pulley.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The noise is pinging a.k.a. detonation. I had a new 2014 Camry Hybrid that would ping on acceleration / going up hills when running regular unleaded. When I used the next grade up from the cheap stuff it did not ping. Solution - buy the mid-grade gas. There was nothing wrong with the car - it was brand new.

The octane number of gas (87, 89, 91) denotes its resistance to pinging or detonation. That's all it is. Some people think the number denotes the amount of energy the gas has, or how much power an engine can make while running it, but that's not the case. It's just the detonation resistance rating. If your car needs more resistance to detonation/pinging, go to a higher grade gas.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

elelegido said:


> The noise is pinging a.k.a. detonation. I had a new 2014 Camry Hybrid that would ping on acceleration / going up hills when running regular unleaded. When I used the next grade up from the cheap stuff it did not ping. Solution - buy the mid-grade gas. There was nothing wrong with the car - it was brand new.
> 
> The octane number of gas (87, 89, 91) denotes its resistance to pinging or detonation. That's all it is. Some people think the number denotes the amount of energy the gas has, or how much power an engine can make while running it, but that's not the case. It's just the detonation resistance rating. If your car needs more resistance to detonation/pinging, go to a higher grade gas.
> 
> It used to be possible to adjust the ignition timing on cars by physically moving the distributor. On modern cars, though, the ignition timing is automatically set. By the way, valve timing and timing belts that people are talking about above has nothing whatsoever to do with ignition timing or pinging.


This is what I want to hear and said. As I mentioned, I heard this noise from so many newer cars on the road like rav4, newer camry, and prius. I found out about higher octane gas a while ago. But its timing belt never changed which I have to do it soon. Thank you for your time!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

HHL said:


> This is what I want to hear and said. As I mentioned, I heard this noise from so many newer cars on the road like rav4, newer camry, and prius. I found out about higher octane gas a while ago. But its timing belt never changed which I have to do it soon. Thank you for your time!


Yes change the timing belt if it's time. Not related to pinging, but could cause catastrophic damage to your engine if it breaks and if the engine in your car is an interference engine (piston hits valves when timing belt breaks). Mucho dollar if so.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Almost sounds like a bad torque converter.

Is it just a noise or are you noticing it affect the way it drives too? Does it do it going up hills at low speeds? When it makes that noise, look at the rpm gauge and see if the rpms jump around a little.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Almost sounds like a bad torque converter.
> 
> Is it just a noise or are you noticing it affect the way it drives too? Does it do it going up hills at low speeds? When it makes that noise, look at the rpm gauge and see if the rpms jump around a little.


The key to this is that the op says that the noise does not happen when he uses a higher octane rated gas, and comes back when he switches back to regular. The octane of gas does not affect torque converter performance.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The key to this is that the op says that the noise does not happen when he uses a higher octane rated gas, and comes back when he switches back to regular. The octane of gas does not affect torque converter performance.


If higher octane gas solves the problem, keep using a higher octane gas and problem solved.

If a torque converter is going (and not saying that it is just based off a short clip), a higher octane gas isn't going to fix it.


----------



## uberLeshy (Oct 16, 2016)

I think the problem is between your right foot and your right hand, and the prefrontal cortex through the amygdala... if you try accelerating with your left foot while at precisely the same time you increase the volume of the radio with your right hand you might find the noise to diminish slightly. Perhaps you could get a cheap scanner with live data and see what your map sensor is doing, egr, fuel trims, etc. It DOES sound like it's totally bogging down on that heavy start, like a bad TC, the noise would probably go away on a brake stand though. Octane is resistance to volatility, higher can handle more pressure before it goes boom. Maybe someone has stolen your petrol engine and left only the diesel? Have you checked to make sure they're both there? If it was a horse I'd shoot it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

uberLeshy said:


> I think the problem is between your right foot and your right hand, and the prefrontal cortex through the amygdala... if you try accelerating with your left foot while at precisely the same time you increase the volume of the radio with your right hand you might find the noise to diminish slightly. Perhaps you could get a cheap scanner with live data and see what your map sensor is doing, egr, fuel trims, etc. It DOES sound like it's totally bogging down on that heavy start, like a bad TC, the noise would probably go away on a brake stand though. Octane is resistance to volatility, higher can handle more pressure before it goes boom. Maybe someone has stolen your petrol engine and left only the diesel? Have you checked to make sure they're both there? If it was a horse I'd shoot it.


This is certainly a very odd post. Still, I suppose there is a vacancy in the forum created by Casual Haberdasher leaving.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you have a timing chain, they don't go bad, but the tensioner does need to be replaced at certain intervals. It could be the tensioner failing. It would be wise to look on yelp for good mechanics in your area and then take it to one with good reviews.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Almost sounds like a bad torque converter.
> 
> Is it just a noise or are you noticing it affect the way it drives too? Does it do it going up hills at low speeds? When it makes that noise, look at the rpm gauge and see if the rpms jump around a little.


It is at low speed sometimes up hill too, but I don't feel like any weak power or any other suspicious symptoms. My car goes like a champ always except this noise heard sometimes...


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

HHL said:


> It is at low speed sometimes up hill too, but I don't feel like any weak power or any other suspicious symptoms. My car goes like a champ always except this noise heard sometimes...


Watch the RPM gauge on your dash the next time it happens. See if the needle on the gauge rises smoothly like it should or if it bounces or shakes around a little as it's making the noise.

You don't have a check engine light on, right? You've had it scanned for codes?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just turn up the volume on the radio. That fixes any engine noise.


----------

